# Cheapest hotels in UAE?



## mohammed5210 (Sep 26, 2013)

I am planning to visit UAE by road from Saudi Arabia. 

I want to know where are Cheap hotels located and in which areas of the city. Is it better to stay in Abu Dhabi or Dubai according to cheap cost.

I don't need any 3 or 4 star hotel, but a standard and basic hotel to stay at lowest cost.

Your prompt response will be highly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## clos16 (Sep 26, 2013)

hey Muhammed, while in Dubai last year i stayed at the Al Uruba Hotel, its pretty cheap i stayed there for a few days, its in the center of the city, it has free wifi, cable and a bunch of things, i think they charged me like 120 dollars for 2 days if i remember right, there is different sites out there to help you get good deals on these hotels, i usually use reserveaffordabledotcom as it gets the cheapest rates from all other big booking sites like expedia, etc, good luck man.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

booking.com is your friend.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

try to come in deira . there are cheap hotels there usually starts at 275 AED on weekdays but it will be a little expensive during the weekends , i suggest you book earlier


----------

